# Vortrieb XT Special Edition 2009 Hardtail Komplettrad (XT, Reba, Juicy 5)



## MyFidelity (31. August 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190437265263&ssPageName=ADME:L:LCA:DE:1123


----------

